# P-51 Reno



## sunny91 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi; Vid about P-51 Voodoo, Reno race, inside and outside view in flight..

Sunny


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Oct 8, 2007)

I LOVE the sound of that engine!!! Mustang rules!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Oct 8, 2007)

Cany watch the bloody thing 
god dialup sucks.....


----------

